

What’s the difference between doing this and that in C#? - fekberg
http://fekberg.com/2012/09/24/whats-the-difference-between-doing-this-and-that-in-c/

======
bdfh42
Worth reading just for the link to LINQPad <http://www.linqpad.net/> which I
had previously not been aware of - but read
[http://blog.filipekberg.se/2012/09/17/use-linqpad-for-
more-t...](http://blog.filipekberg.se/2012/09/17/use-linqpad-for-more-than-
linq/) first

